# Adaptec raid card  install  help



## 52516 (Jan 3, 2019)

i am a new fans of  Freebsd  OS

when  install the OS on my system ,if i removed  the  Adaptec 71605 raid card . ererything is ok
if add this card on the system , the system will not boot :






as the document say:






so, add the  *aacraid_load="YES"  *  in the "loader.conf" file:






The problem still exists…

What should I do?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2019)

What version of FreeBSD?

There's no need to specifically load aacraid(4), it's already included in the GENERIC kernel.


----------



## 52516 (Jan 3, 2019)

SirDice said:


> What version of FreeBSD?


 11.2-stable


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2019)

Have you tried 12.0-RELEASE? It might be some variation of the chipset that's not detected correctly.


----------



## yuripv (Jan 3, 2019)

What is the controller model exactly?  It's likely this is PR 209468.  There's review in progress for this (which I really need to retest and finish): https://reviews.freebsd.org/D18408.  If you are up to testing patch, it would be awesome.


----------



## 52516 (Jan 4, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Have you tried 12.0-RELEASE? It might be some variation of the chipset that's not detected correctly.



not yet， fistly ,want to test the patch ,after that, will  try  12.0-release
Thanks!


----------



## 52516 (Jan 4, 2019)

yuripv said:


> What is the controller model exactly?  It's likely this is PR 209468.  There's review in progress for this (which I really need to retest and finish): https://reviews.freebsd.org/D18408.  If you are up to testing patch, it would be awesome.


Thanks!
very happy to test this patch.
but , how to compile these " .c "  ".h " files?

is there some document i can study?


----------



## 52516 (Jan 4, 2019)

yuripv said:


> What is the controller model exactly?  It's likely this is PR 209468.  There's review in progress for this (which I really need to retest and finish): https://reviews.freebsd.org/D18408.  If you are up to testing patch, it would be awesome.



Raid card : 71605Q
firmware:Ver. 7.5.0 Build 32118     (2 May 2018 release)
Raid 5 mode

Hi, yuripv
what I did:

1,download these 4 files(from D18408,right ROW)



2,copy 4 files to
/usr/src/sys/dev/aacraid,  overwrite the old files





3，
	
	



```
# cd /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf
# cp GENERIC AAAKERNEL
```
4, 
	
	



```
# cd /usr/src
# make buildkernel KERNCONF=AAAKERNEL
# make installkernel KERNCONF=AAAKERNEL
```
then, reboot

The problem still exists…


----------

